# American Commandos



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 1, 2007)

Gotta miss McKenna (well aside from jumping it lol) 

Kinda old but still cool.

[YOUTUBE]1eOL-2-ey7k[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]wOzMMPkcOFs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ravage (Jun 1, 2007)

Miss it ? You mean it's no more ?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 1, 2007)

No I mean *I *miss McKenna lol.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok :) I was never there, gues it's a fun place to train CQB in


----------



## Centermass (Jun 1, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Gotta miss McKenna (well aside from jumping it lol)
> 
> Kinda *old *but still cool.



No kidding. 

Everyone still has high and tights.........:)


----------



## Looon (Jun 1, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> No I mean *I *miss McKenna lol.


That was McKenna in that first video? If so, it has a lot of new amenities.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 1, 2007)

yeah.  You mean the furniture or the computer/vid stuff?


----------



## Looon (Jun 1, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> yeah. You mean the furniture or the computer/vid stuff?


Yep. They were empty buildings when I used to frolic there.........:)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 2, 2007)

They usually are empty if I recall, unless their is a huge exercise they'll fill them up with shit; that way when you flow into a room, you're tripping over the person's cat and dog.  People should really be more helpful to US forces when we invade, and keep their doorways clear of clutter so that we can storm it easier ;)


----------



## Ravage (Jun 2, 2007)

Ok, next time you wana come into my home town tell me, I'll clean up my room


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Jun 3, 2007)

Damn...shit wasn't that old...............was it?:huh?:

I actually knew a couple of those Rangers! 

Too bad they had to end it with the faggotry of Robin Sage! LMAO - JK! Never been so I couldn't say how gay it might be! 

Brought back some good memories....high n tights, woodland cammies, etc...


----------



## Looon (Jun 3, 2007)

MADMIKE175 said:


> Damn...shit wasn't that old...............was it?:huh?:


Not as old as when I used to jump and play there.:doh: That was where I took my first Little Bird ride.:cool:


----------



## Ravage (Jun 4, 2007)

Ranger Luna said:


> That was where I took my first Little Bird ride.:cool:



Lucky guys ! Why only You guys are cool, I want to be cool too


----------

